# BufferedImage/OutputStream -> Byte-Array / String



## acky (16. Oktober 2005)

hi, 
unter 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials223940.html
hat mir onkel tom schon erläutert, wie ich eine java2D-grafik in
ein bufferedImage umwandel bzw. persistent speichere. 
nun benötige ich aber diese grafik als Byte-Array bzw. als String.
kann mir jemand helfen, habe da keine methoden zu gefunden.
ich könnte die grafik auch in einen (image-)outputStream konvertieren - falls dies hilft!
bin für ALLE sachdienlichen hinweise dankbar

thx,
acky


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!



> nun benötige ich aber diese grafik als Byte-Array bzw. als String.


 Was willst du denn genau machen?

 Gruß Tom


----------



## acky (16. Oktober 2005)

wie es im endeffekt aussehen soll, kann ich blöderweise noch gar nicht genau sagen - das bild soll aber wahrscheinlich später als datenteil einer xml-datei versendet werden (base64-codiert oder so). das wär hat noch ein folge-problem.

thx,
acky


----------



## torsch2711 (17. Oktober 2005)

Also für das Base64 Encoding gibt es eine klasse Base64Encoder welcher du eine byte-array übergibst und er codiert es dir.

 Ich würde dir vorschlagen, dass du das bild als file einlädst und zwar mit einem buffer, welchen du dem base64 Encoding übergibst.

 Sprich eine FileInputStream erzeugen, die methoden read mit nem 1024 byte grossen buffer einlesen diese dann dem Base64Encoding übergeben und den resultierenden string immer wieder an nen String Buffer anhängen.

 Das wäre mein vorschlag.

 Gruss,

 Torsten


----------

